
Essential Sentiment Analysis Papers - TakakiTohno
https://lionbridge.ai/articles/5-essential-papers-on-sentiment-analysis/
======
aboutme
Specifically, the team labeled 1.6 million tweets in 13 different languages.
Using these annotated tweets as training data, the team built multiple
automatic sentiment classification models.

Their experiments resulted in a number of interesting conclusions. Firstly,
the researchers state that there is no statistically major difference between
the performance of the top classification models. Next, the general accuracy
of the classification models does not correlate to performance when applied to
the ordered three-class sentiment classification problem. Lastly, they state
that it is more efficient to focus on the accuracy of the training data,
rather than the type of classification model used. ゛

ive read that paper before it was really interesting higly recommended for
beginner data scientists

~~~
MintChocoisEw
Highly recommended why?

